# Are We Getting Bonuses this year?



## thatopudude

I haven’t heard anything and was wondering if any of you have.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Yes. Certain folks.


----------



## Planosss enraged

What about the metrics bonuses for TLs? Is that still on?


----------



## Yetive

Yes


----------



## NewKidGSTL

Planosss enraged said:


> What about the metrics bonuses for TLs? Is that still on?


Yes, but TLs won't receive that until Q1.


----------



## qmosqueen

Tms get shit   We do all the work and still make the same as a newbie.


----------



## Coqui

TMs are going to receive a bonus in Q1 as well.


----------



## gracefulfillment

CoquiAzul said:


> TMs are going to receive a bonus in Q1 as well.


Source?


----------



## Panda13

CoquiAzul said:


> TMs are going to receive a bonus in Q1 as well.


But get their hours cut


----------



## qmosqueen

Panda13 said:


> But get their hours cut


Sad but true one of my fellow food & beverage experts got 12 hours down from 40 hours the week starting January 2nd.
oh and NIO Overtime this week even though  it’s Christmas


----------



## Coqui

gracefulfillment said:


> Source?


I’m the HR for my store. We’ve had this communication sent out months ago.


----------



## DBZ

qmosqueen said:


> Sad but true one of my fellow food & beverage experts got 12 hours down from 40 hours the week starting January 2nd.
> oh and NIO Overtime this week even though  it’s Christmas



I hear we can still have ot the week of 12/26-1/1


----------



## Johnyj7657

You got a bonus last year?

Or the year before that?

Or the year before that?


----------



## Tacopie

CoquiAzul said:


> I’m the HR for my store. We’ve had this communication sent out months ago.


Off topic but I have had an HR question for a while now that I hope you can answer. When the SD and ETL’s go out to lunch on Target does it come from the same money account that funds the food that the TM’s get in the breakroom? 
I can actually see the weight gain on the new crew of management that is how often they go. We get nothing. NOTHING! The last thing we had in the breakroom was a broken bag of dum dums and that was months ago.


----------



## rd123

we can have overtime till end of the year I suppose . Our hr etl already gave us a heads up about hour cuts though . I guess from Jan second week !


----------



## DBZ

qmosqueen said:


> Sad but true one of my fellow food & beverage experts got 12 hours down from 40 hours the week starting January 2nd.
> oh and NIO Overtime this week even though  it’s Christmas



We do have massive cuts start the 2nd.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

DBZ said:


> I hear we can still have ot the week of 12/26-1/1


Store by store basis


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

rd123 said:


> we can have overtime till end of the year I suppose . Our hr etl already gave us a heads up about hour cuts though . I guess from Jan second week !


Happens every year at every retailer. You can go from doing 250,000 a day to 60,000 a day (or similar)   This should be expected by everyone. It should not be a surprise.


----------



## rd123

Not a surprise at all . But I use to get  37-38hrs even when hours are less. I’m hoping it continues . 🤞


----------



## qmosqueen

Still a pandemic.  People are still buying like crazy.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

qmosqueen said:


> Sad but true one of my fellow food & beverage experts got 12 hours down from 40 hours the week starting January 2nd.
> oh and NIO Overtime this week even though  it’s Christmas


Same here.


----------



## Stocker

DBZ said:


> We do have massive cuts start the 2nd


This happens every year, some years are more drastic then others. Newer people get angry at this but if you have been in retail for awhile you know what to expect in January.


----------



## sunnydays

Tacopie said:


> Off topic but I have had an HR question for a while now that I hope you can answer. When the SD and ETL’s go out to lunch on Target does it come from the same money account that funds the food that the TM’s get in the breakroom?
> I can actually see the weight gain on the new crew of management that is how often they go. We get nothing. NOTHING! The last thing we had in the breakroom was a broken bag of dum dums and that was months ago.


pcard is separate


----------



## NightHuntress

Tacopie said:


> Off topic but I have had an HR question for a while now that I hope you can answer. When the SD and ETL’s go out to lunch on Target does it come from the same money account that funds the food that the TM’s get in the breakroom?
> I can actually see the weight gain on the new crew of management that is how often they go. We get nothing. NOTHING! The last thing we had in the breakroom was a broken bag of dum dums and that was months ago.


ASANTS. While some stores they may be using the P-Card for their lunches it is not what all stores do. I was at a store that team members all thought that. But in reality while they would order food together they would each pay whoever did the ordering. These p-cards are tracked and if all they did was buy food for themselves you can bet it would be caught and they would get in trouble.
On another note- you’re telling me that during all of this 4th quarter craziness you haven’t gotten ANY food at all?


----------



## Frontlanegirl

sunnydays said:


> pcard is separate


I’m HR and used the PCard to purchase all the food deliveries for the store this holiday season and it comes out of the same account.  Store management needs to classify the food when reconciling the purchases with the receipts.


----------



## thatopudude

I haven’t heard anything and was wondering if any of you have.


----------



## Frontlanegirl

Tacopie said:


> Off topic but I have had an HR question for a while now that I hope you can answer. When the SD and ETL’s go out to lunch on Target does it come from the same money account that funds the food that the TM’s get in the breakroom?
> I can actually see the weight gain on the new crew of management that is how often they go. We get nothing. NOTHING! The last thing we had in the breakroom was a broken bag of dum dums and that was months ago.


Yes.  Depending on the size of your store, the store is given a budget each month to cover employee recognition.  I’ve seen budgets of around a 1,000 minimum for smaller stores.  This is also the fault of your HR leader to make sure the money is used for the TMs. We were told to make sure we had food every weekend during the holidays.


----------



## Anelmi

Every weekend? Wow. We got stuff on Christmas Eve and that was it.


----------



## Rarejem

Frontlanegirl said:


> We were told to make sure we had food every weekend during the holidays.


So why is this a thing?  Why is it that only those who work weekends are recognized? Why aren't those who work every Monday through Friday important enough to be recognized for their hard work?


----------



## NightHuntress

Rarejem said:


> So why is this a thing?  Why is it that only those who work weekends are recognized? Why aren't those who work every Monday through Friday important enough to be recognized for their hard work?


What job do you have that you only work mon-Fri? This is retail and weekends are expected especially during this time of year. Personally I think anyone that only has to work Monday through Friday is already getting a benefit. Wish I only worked Mon-Fri. But then I knew what I signed up for when I started.


----------



## Dream Baby

IMHO bonuses should be based on your average hours, tenure, and maybe a little extra for working weekends.

Target just gave the same to everyone because they were too lazy to figure out different amounts for different TMs.


----------



## happygoth

Jesus, no one is ever happy. No matter what some leaders do or what Corporate does, for some people it will never be right or enough. Reminds me of a song:


----------



## Frontlanegirl

Rarejem said:


> So why is this a thing?  Why is it that only those who work weekends are recognized? Why aren't those who work every Monday through Friday important enough to be recognized for their hard work?


We also had food on Christmas Eve.  Having food on the weekends was the direction I was given.  I also put out snacks and drinks randomly on week days.


----------



## Frontlanegirl

happygoth said:


> Jesus, no one is ever happy. No matter what some leaders do or what Corporate does, for some people it will never be right or enough. Reminds me of a song:



I had people complaining that they didn’t like the food I ordered. After hearing some of the complaints I toL&D them they didn’t have to eat the food.


----------



## SigningLady

targetuser said:


> What job do you have that you only work mon-Fri? This is retail and weekends are expected especially during this time of year. Personally I think anyone that only has to work Monday through Friday is already getting a benefit. Wish I only worked Mon-Fri. But then I knew what I signed up for when I started.



Many of us who set the transitions only work M-F because in general it is a terrible idea to have aisles torn up when the store is busiest. And yes, it absolutely is a benefit; however we ALL deserve an extra thank you for the work we put in this time of year no matter what days we work.


----------



## Rarejem

targetuser said:


> What job do you have that you only work mon-Fri? This is retail and weekends are expected especially during this time of year. Personally I think anyone that only has to work Monday through Friday is already getting a benefit. Wish I only worked Mon-Fri. But then I knew what I signed up for when I started.


Ahhh....  another presumptuous retail worker who thinks the store only needs people to work when they are available and also has no negotiation skills. I've been working overnights, early am's and closings, depending on what the needs of the business were for many, many years.  Maybe since before you were born.  I now work CO Mon-Fri and transition to either fulfillment or service advocate afterwards because those are the needs of the business and I have a set schedule, since that is how our current management operates.  I'm available weekends, but those hours are given to those who are still in school or work a second job. I am cross trained to work every area of the store except cafe/SB.  I work 40+ hours a week and have for all of these years.


----------



## sunnydays

Frontlanegirl said:


> I’m HR and used the PCard to purchase all the food deliveries for the store this holiday season and it comes out of the same account.  Store management needs to classify the food when reconciling the purchases with the receipts.



my read on the post i replied to was that it was about break room snacks and stuff but yeah if we’re talking about outside food delivery/purchases yeah 100%


----------



## Frontlanegirl

sunnydays said:


> my read on the post i replied to was that it was about break room snacks and stuff but yeah if we’re talking about outside food delivery/purchases yeah 100%


The funds come out of the same account budget.


----------



## BurgerBob

targetuser said:


> ASANTS. While some stores they may be using the P-Card for their lunches it is not what all stores do. I was at a store that team members all thought that. But in reality while they would order food together they would each pay whoever did the ordering. These p-cards are tracked and if all they did was buy food for themselves you can bet it would be caught and they would get in trouble.
> On another note- you’re telling me that during all of this 4th quarter craziness you haven’t gotten ANY food at all?


Xmas eve we got cookies.... i was expecting  something hot and not  cookies. Hell i wouldve accepted subs


----------



## BurgerBob

Rarejem said:


> Ahhh....  another presumptuous retail worker who thinks the store only needs people to work when they are available and also has no negotiation skills. I've been working overnights, early am's and closings, depending on what the needs of the business were for many, many years.  Maybe since before you were born.  I now work CO Mon-Fri and transition to either fulfillment or service advocate afterwards because those are the needs of the business and I have a set schedule, since that is how our current management operates.  I'm available weekends, but those hours are given to those who are still in school or work a second job. I am cross trained to work every area of the store except cafe/SB.  I work 40+ hours a week and have for all of these years.


I have a preety sweet setup working  on demand i put in 30 hour weeks the last 2 weeks ontop of my day job.  They kept me cause I'm a force multiplier. I know enough to be able to be a tl. But I'm not.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

Frontlanegirl said:


> We also had food on Christmas Eve.  Having food on the weekends was the direction I was given.  I also put out snacks and drinks randomly on week days.


It’s to keep team members from needing to wait in line to buy food for breaks and lunch on the weekend. To avoid needing backup cashiers. Etc.


----------



## NightHuntress

SigningLady said:


> Many of us who set the transitions only work M-F because in general it is a terrible idea to have aisles torn up when the store is busiest. And yes, it absolutely is a benefit; however we ALL deserve an extra thank you for the work we put in this time of year no matter what days we work.


Oh I fully know when those who set transitions work since I have been a POG lead. But this is 4th quarter. There are no transitions. Oh, a few entertainment revisions weekly and some flex pogs they keep sending. Our POG team becomes the toy team that works weekends. Those very few that don’t work weekends are lucky they manage that however don’t receive as many hours. Once upon a time it was a sweet gig to work Mon-Fri early shift. But this is retail and Target needs team members there when the guests are there and it’s the busiest. But this was all about the food wasn’t it? Sorry to those stores that leadership dropped the ball. Our store had food each weekend as well as many times during the weeks.


----------



## NightHuntress

Rarejem said:


> Ahhh....  another presumptuous retail worker who thinks the store only needs people to work when they are available and also has no negotiation skills. I've been working overnights, early am's and closings, depending on what the needs of the business were for many, many years.  Maybe since before you were born.  I now work CO Mon-Fri and transition to either fulfillment or service advocate afterwards because those are the needs of the business and I have a set schedule, since that is how our current management operates.  I'm available weekends, but those hours are given to those who are still in school or work a second job. I am cross trained to work every area of the store except cafe/SB.  I work 40+ hours a week and have for all of these years.


Congrats on your set schedule Mon-Fri. You are one of the rare ones. I definitely appreciate the fact that you think I’m so young! Lol. I’ve been at this Target game longer then you think


----------



## rd123

We have lot of TMs who work Mon-Fri set schedule . They get 40hrs too . They work hard when they come in . I don’t see anything wrong with it . My store lets people choose their off days as long as told well in advance .


----------



## NightHuntress

rd123 said:


> We have lot of TMs who work Mon-Fri set schedule . They get 40hrs too . They work hard when they come in . I don’t see anything wrong with it . My store lets people choose their off days as long as told well in advance .


I think we have 3. That’s it. They’ve been with the company a while and so their availability has been that way for quite some time. Anyone new though. If they even say they can’t do weekends, forget it. Our store won’t even look at the application further. Nice to see some stores don’t all follow that pattern.


----------



## Tacopie

targetuser said:


> ASANTS. While some stores they may be using the P-Card for their lunches it is not what all stores do. I was at a store that team members all thought that. But in reality while they would order food together they would each pay whoever did the ordering. These p-cards are tracked and if all they did was buy food for themselves you can bet it would be caught and they would get in trouble.
> On another note- you’re telling me that during all of this 4th quarter craziness you haven’t gotten ANY food at all?


None. We didn’t even get anything on Christmas Eve to eat. The only thing they did for us was put gift bags, bows and name tags In our break area with a sign saying we could wrap A gift but only if bought at target.  Our SD, ETL’s and HR are all new to target. The one being there the longest is 8 months. They might not know the rules but these over an hour lunches just piss everyone off. They actually leave and go out.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

Tacopie said:


> None. We didn’t even get anything on Christmas Eve to eat. The only thing they did for us was put gift bags, bows and name tags In our break area with a sign saying we could wrap A gift but only if bought at target.  Our SD, ETL’s and HR are all new to target. The one being there the longest is 8 months. They might not know the rules but these over an hour lunches just piss everyone off. They actually leave and go out.


They are salary. They can do what they want.


----------



## seasonaldude

Your SD, ETLs and HR all leave the building and you're complaining? Shit, I'd suggest that they take all the TLs with them and go enjoy a nice loooooooong lunch somewhere. That would be better than any amount of food in the breakroom.

I say that even though my store's leadership is generally not awful like some store's. But, shit, they're out of the building? Cool. That'll be an hour or two I won't get asked yet again about finishing the set workload they didn't schedule any time to do (when I get to it or you send me help with freight), or getting asked yet again why that flat of transition is still floating in the back (because I haven't had time to set, duh), or getting asked why my out of stocks are so big (because you're so obsessed with setting that mini "set" their pogs and didn't fill them and I'll be damned if I'm going to stop what I'm doing to fill their "kitchen" shelves)." And, of course, immediately after those questions getting the other type: "Can you do the guided audits for PP1 they all left for the day without doing them?" (Sure, shoud only take a half hour I don't have to walk around and audit all that out to zero out of spite,) "Can you push the furniture flat for the girls in domestics?" (OK, their lack of penises doesn't make them invalids, but if you want to be sexist, OK) "Can you keep an eye on a fulfillment and jump in if they need help?" (Everyone in this building knows by now I'm not going to do that, why do we need to have that conversation again?) "Seasonal TM X in (not your department) left a U-boat she says is backstock can you re-run it to check?" (Sure, looks like backstock to me!)

I mean I seriously get along with leadership. I'm one of the store's golden children. But, damn, get them all out of the building on lunch once in awhile. That would be great. So much better than Chipotle or Papa John's in the break room that will cold by the time I go to lunch anyway.


----------



## Tacopie

seasonaldude said:


> Your SD, ETLs and HR all leave the building and you're complaining? Shit, I'd suggest that they take all the TLs with them and go enjoy a nice loooooooong lunch somewhere. That would be better than any amount of food in the breakroom.
> 
> I say that even though my store's leadership is generally not awful like some store's. But, shit, they're out of the building? Cool. That'll be an hour or two I won't get asked yet again about finishing the set workload they didn't schedule any time to do (when I get to it or you send me help with freight), or getting asked yet again why that flat of transition is still floating in the back (because I haven't had time to set, duh), or getting asked why my out of stocks are so big (because you're so obsessed with setting that mini "set" their pogs and didn't fill them and I'll be damned if I'm going to stop what I'm doing to fill their "kitchen" shelves)." And, of course, immediately after those questions getting the other type: "Can you do the guided audits for PP1 they all left for the day without doing them?" (Sure, shoud only take a half hour I don't have to walk around and audit all that out to zero out of spite,) "Can you push the furniture flat for the girls in domestics?" (OK, their lack of penises doesn't make them invalids, but if you want to be sexist, OK) "Can you keep an eye on a fulfillment and jump in if they need help?" (Everyone in this building knows by now I'm not going to do that, why do we need to have that conversation again?) "Seasonal TM X in (not your department) left a U-boat she says is backstock can you re-run it to check?" (Sure, looks like backstock to me!)
> 
> I mean I seriously get along with leadership. I'm one of the store's golden children. But, damn, get them all out of the building on lunch once in awhile. That would be great. So much better than Chipotle or Papa John's in the break room that will cold by the time I go to lunch anyway.


You need to come work at my store. They do a walk at 7am and 3pm otherwise they stay in the offices. We don’t see them.


----------



## Tacopie

Ashfromoldsite said:


> They are salary. They can do what they want.


Until someone calls corporate.


----------



## TTB

seasonaldude said:


> Your SD, ETLs and HR all leave the building and you're complaining? Shit, I'd suggest that they take all the TLs with them and go enjoy a nice loooooooong lunch somewhere. That would be better than any amount of food in the breakroom.
> 
> I say that even though my store's leadership is generally not awful like some store's. But, shit, they're out of the building? Cool. That'll be an hour or two I won't get asked yet again about finishing the set workload they didn't schedule any time to do (when I get to it or you send me help with freight), or getting asked yet again why that flat of transition is still floating in the back (because I haven't had time to set, duh), or getting asked why my out of stocks are so big (because you're so obsessed with setting that mini "set" their pogs and didn't fill them and I'll be damned if I'm going to stop what I'm doing to fill their "kitchen" shelves)." And, of course, immediately after those questions getting the other type: "Can you do the guided audits for PP1 they all left for the day without doing them?" (Sure, shoud only take a half hour I don't have to walk around and audit all that out to zero out of spite,) "Can you push the furniture flat for the girls in domestics?" (OK, their lack of penises doesn't make them invalids, but if you want to be sexist, OK) "Can you keep an eye on a fulfillment and jump in if they need help?" (Everyone in this building knows by now I'm not going to do that, why do we need to have that conversation again?) "Seasonal TM X in (not your department) left a U-boat she says is backstock can you re-run it to check?" (Sure, looks like backstock to me!)
> 
> I mean I seriously get along with leadership. I'm one of the store's golden children. But, damn, get them all out of the building on lunch once in awhile. That would be great. So much better than Chipotle or Papa John's in the break room that will cold by the time I go to lunch anyway.


I felt this post in my inner soul. lol. It is seriously like what is in that kool aid they be drinking?!?


----------



## thatopudude

I haven’t heard anything and was wondering if any of you have.


----------



## Tacopie

targetuser said:


> What job do you have that you only work mon-Fri? This is retail and weekends are expected especially during this time of year. Personally I think anyone that only has to work Monday through Friday is already getting a benefit. Wish I only worked Mon-Fri. But then I knew what I signed up for when I started.


PMT and Receiver are 2 That don’t work weekends.


----------



## NightHuntress

Tacopie said:


> PMT and Receiver are 2 That don’t work weekends.


Depends on the store. Our PMT has worked a few weekends for the season and our receiver does other positions in the store and does occasionally work weekends when it’s needed


----------



## StyleStar

sunnydays said:


> pcard is separate


That is inaccurate... even if they purchase it on a pcard it still comes out of the team recognition account for the year. When you close out your pcard at the end of the month you classify what your purchases was for.. so any food isncharged to the team recognition account.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

Tacopie said:


> Until someone calls corporate.


That won’t do anything because they CAN leave the building for lunch and they CAN be at lunch for an hour or two. They are salary. They don’t take 15 minute breaks twice a day (most don’t) and they aren’t tied to a 30 minute lunch.


----------



## BurgerBob

TTB said:


> I felt this post in my inner soul. lol. It is seriously like what is in that kool aid they be drinking?!?



Yea like i can say yes all day, but between guests my time is hilariously little. Will i do that set for  play station? Sure.  If you send me a extra hand to deal with guests.
Oh you want my outta stocks pulled? Have someone pull them for me and I'll shop them around in a hand basket between guests.


Why didn't xyz get done?

I sold 40k in electronics  today. I was guest first 95% of my day and I'm the only one.

Why didn't you ask for support?
I did.  Tl abc didn't send support. Front end needed cashiers/ flex needed batches done


----------



## Frontlanegirl

StyleStar said:


> That is inaccurate... even if they purchase it on a pcard it still comes out of the team recognition account for the year. When you close out your pcard at the end of the month you classify what your purchases was for.. so any food isncharged to the team recognition account.


This.


----------



## Targetking

bump


----------



## sunnydays

why are you bumping it

there is no bonus


----------



## Targetking

sunnydays said:


> why are you bumping it
> 
> there is no bonus


thank you. I wanted an answer and got it.


----------



## NKG

I miss the bonuses. My new job got one and they weren't $500 we talking $2000 🤣 but I didn't qualify


----------



## BurgerBob

My current job? 1500 bonus for the next 5 years.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Spot did not give out bonuses for tms until last year.


----------

